# Windows 8.1 In Place Upgrade Installation Stays Stuck at 37%



## rschmauch (Feb 27, 2013)

Recently, I've tried to do an in place upgrade of Windows 8.1 Pro upgrading from Windows 7 Home Premium. Everything seems to roll along just fine until I hit 37% during the installation. I've tried several times, but it keeps hitting that same percentage during the installation. What can be causing this and is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't believe you can do an in-place upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium to Windows 8.1 Pro.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

Is Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit or 64-bit installed in that computer?
Is that upgrade installation media Windows 8.1 Pro 32-bit or 64-bit?

If that computer is a factory-brand one, advise us what brand name and model name and model number it is.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rschmauch (Feb 27, 2013)

They're both 64-bit versions of Windows. Also, the laptop is a Dell Inspiron 17R (N7110).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty sure that you can upgrade from Windows 7 directly to 8.1.

What is the issue with "hitting 37%"? Does it stop? Any error message?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just noticed another detail that wasn't in the post. What do you mean by "Stays Stuck"? (Guessing that you shut it down; how long do you let it continue before shut down? Probably should let it be for at least an hour or two.)


----------



## rschmauch (Feb 27, 2013)

What I mean is at 37%, the round loading thing just keeps spinning for at least an hour without doing anything.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the laptop is a Dell Inspiron 17R (N7110)


What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on that laptop?

Why are you trying to upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit to Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit instead of to Windows 10 Home 64-bit?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rschmauch (Feb 27, 2013)

It's 8M6X3S1, but I figured out how to fix it. I installed Windows 8 first then I installed the update 8.1 and that worked. Basically, I'm just trying stuff out/experimenting. I already activated a copy of Windows 10 on my laptop so that's good to go.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HERE is the Dell support site that's assigned only to your *Dell Inspiron 17R N7110* laptop.
You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
It shipped in January 2012 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit.

I was just curious why you were going with Windows 8.1 instead of going with Windows 10.
The free upgrade for Windows 10 expired anyway on July 30th.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rschmauch (Feb 27, 2013)

I was basically just fiddling with Windows 8.1. I did eventually upgrade to Windows 10. I already had it activated before the July 29th deadline.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK, good. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

